# What colour is this chick? Is it tortoise shell? Black spread hen/T grizzle cock



## Bellamyberg (Jun 7, 2021)

I paired my tiger grizzle cock with an almost self black spread hen. One chick is very dark with grizzle marking as expected, but the other is almost all white base but with a sort of a light dusting of gray/dark on most feathers and the wings have a light dusting of brown. What colour is this chick? Could it be a tortoise shell?








parents(black hen and tiger grizzle cock)









chick


----------

